# Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

*Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Gerüchten zufolge wird das aktuell einzige Gaming Subnotebook, das Alienware M11x keinen Nachfolger erhalten und in Kürze eingestellt- angeblich weil es nach einem anfänglichen Hype nun nichtmehr allzu gut verkauft wird- bei den meisten Gaming Notebook Käufern zählt anscheinend das alte Motto "größer=besser".

Mit einem Sandy Bridge ULV CPU und einer GT 540M bewältigt das mit einem 29cm/11,6" 1366x768 Display ausgestattete M11x, dass damit das mit Abstand kleinste dezidierte Gaming Notebook der Welt ist, jedes aktuelle Spiel- zumindest wenn man die Grafik etwas herunterschraubt.

Die einzigen Notebooks vergleichbarer Größe, die eine ähnliche Grafikleistung bietetn sind die ~3000€ teuren "Über-Ultrabooks" Sony VAIO Z21 und Z23- aber auch nur wenn man ihre externe HD 6650M GPU mitrechnet, die in der Dockingstation steckt. Ansonsten findet man eine ähnliche Grafikleistung erst in viel größeren 36cm/14"+ Notebooks.

Möglicherweise handelt es sich aber auch nur um eine Fehlinterpretation, die darauf beruht, dass das Alienware M11x im Gegensatz zu den größeren Alienware Modellen demnächst _kein_ Ivy Bridge Update bekommt; das liegt jedoch daran, dass die größeren Modelle Quadcores nutzen, die Ivy Bridge Versionen der (ULV-) Dualcores, die im Alienware M11x verbaut werden kommen aber erst später auf den Markt.


Quelle: Alienware's M11x is no more, bigger is apparently better -- Engadget


----------



## Phil93 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Das wäre sehr schade, ist nämlich meiner Meinung nach das einzig sinnvolle Notebook, dass Alienware je gebaut hat und das ausnahmsweise mal zu einem guten Preis. Ich besitze selber ein M11x R1 und bin hochzufrieden damit. Die Leistung reicht für die meisten Spiele aus, der Akku hält lange und die Verarbeitung ist erstklassig. Da kann man beim Preis von 600€ oder wie viel es zuletzt kostete echt nichts sagen. Leider gibt es auch keine gute Alternative auf dem Markt, da weiß ich garnicht was ich machen soll, wenn meins mal in Rente geht. Schade, Schade...


----------



## loco30 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Hoffe es handelt sich wirklich um ein Gerücht.

Danke Ivy und 28nm Grafikkarte, könnte man der Winzling ein deutliches plus am Leistung bescheren.
Auch die Verbrauch bzw. Akkulaufzeit und Wärmeentwicklung würde davon profitieren. 

Es musste nur auch ein mattes Display haben, und wäre gekauft.


----------



## Alex555 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



loco30 schrieb:


> Hoffe es handelt sich wirklich um ein Gerücht.
> 
> Danke Ivy und 28nm Grafikkarte, könnte man der Winzling ein deutliches plus am Leistung bescheren.
> Auch die Verbrauch bzw. Akkulaufzeit und Wärmeentwicklung würde davon profitieren.
> ...


 
Das glaube ich nicht, ich glaube, dass Dell nur eingesehen hat, das sie in Zukunft starke Konkurrenz haben werden. 
Das Clevo W110ER : **Official Clevo W110ER / Sager NP6110 Owner's Lounge** - Page 3 , gibt es sogar schon zu kaufen (Sager NP6110 / Clevo W110ER - XOTIC PC - Sager 11.6" Laptop ) 
Dieses 11Zoll Gaming Gerät hat einen großen Vorteil: Es verwendet statt eines ULV Prozessors wie im M11x einen Prozessor mit vollen 35W TDP, die auch in den großen Geräten verbaut werden. 
Zudem hat das Gerät eine GT 650M verbaut, die ziemlich schnell ist (und von MSI in ihren neuen Gaming Notebooks verbaut wird). 
Die einzige Gefahr die ich bei dem Clevo sehe: Die Abwärme. Wenn das 11Zoll Notebook zu warm wird, hilft die zusätzliche Performance nichts, also wird eine bessere Kühlung gebraucht. Geht dies zugunsten der Lautstärke ist niemandem geholfen. 
Auch ich fand das M11x ein sehr gutes AW Notebook, das war einzigartig. Ein 11" Book das BF3 in mittleren - hohen Details darstellen kann ist was feines, und ich finde es schade, dass das M11x nicht mehr produziert wird. Zudem wird das m11x aufgrund der ULV CPUs bessere Akkulaufzeiten haben. 
Für mich persönlich ist das Clevo jedoch keine Alternative zum M11x, da mich das Design vom M11x mehr anspricht, und eben vor allem die Kühlung des Clevo eine Herausforderung ist. Ich hoffe deshalb auf ein M11x R4, und die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt .


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



Alex555 schrieb:


> Dieses 11Zoll Gaming Gerät hat einen großen Vorteil: Es verwendet statt eines ULV Prozessors wie im M11x einen Prozessor mit vollen 35W TDP, QUOTE]
> 
> Das verzichten auf eine ULV CPU ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gut.
> Ich hab selbst ein Subnotebook mit einem U7300 (Asus UL90Vt) und ehrlich gesagt, würde ich nur noch Notebooks mit einer solchen CPU kaufen. Die Akkulaufzeiten sind einfach enorm. 8Stunden im Officebetrieb und Surfen ist einfach genial. Vorallem hat mir an meinem Notebook gefallen, dass es bei Bedarf per Tastenkombination in einen "HighPerformance Modus" geht und dann mit 1,7Ghz statt 1,3Ghz taktet. Sie wird dann eben um 33% übertaktet. Damit lässt sich sogar Borderlands ohne Probleme spielen.
> Ich finde die Lösung , das Übertaktens einer ULV durch den Hersteller im Notebook einfach genial und wünsche mir eigentlich, dass dies zum Standard bei Notebooks wird.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



> Das Clevo W110ER


 
Sehr interressant... wenigstens gibt es also eine brauchbare Alternative...

Die Hardware ist wirklich beeindruckend; mit Ivy Bridge kommen übrigens auch 35W TDP Quadcores... dieses Gerät könnte es im Vollausbau durchaus mit einem aktuellen 1000€ 15-Zöller aufnehmen; anscheinend ist der CPU auch im Gegensatz zum M11x nicht fest verlötet sondern gesockelt.

Von der GT 650M gibt es übrigens auch eine "ULV" Variante mit deutlich reduziertem Takt, die hier wohl verbaut ist; daher ist ein direkter Vergleich nicht so einfach. Wie hoch die TDP Ist weiß ich nicht, da nVidia leider seit einiger Zeit keine Auskunft mehr über die TDP der mobilen GPUs gibt aber sie dürfte bei ~40W liegen.

Damit kann das Gerät unter Vollast ganz schön viel Wärme produzieren... mal sehen, wie sich das Kühlsystem bewährt.

Leider ist das Display wie auch beim M11x spiegelnd aber man kann nicht alles haben.



> Das verzichten auf eine ULV CPU ist meiner Meinung nach nicht gut.
> Ich hab selbst ein Subnotebook mit einem U7300 (Asus UL90Vt) und ehrlich gesagt, würde ich nur noch Notebooks mit einer solchen CPU kaufen. Die Akkulaufzeiten sind einfach enorm. 8Stunden im Officebetrieb und Surfen ist einfach genial. Vorallem hat mir an meinem Notebook gefallen, dass es bei Bedarf per Tastenkombination in einen "HighPerformance Modus" geht und dann mit 1,7Ghz statt 1,3Ghz taktet. Sie wird dann eben um 33% übertaktet. Damit lässt sich sogar Borderlands ohne Probleme spielen.
> Ich finde die Lösung , das Übertaktens einer ULV durch den Hersteller im Notebook einfach genial und wünsche mir eigentlich, dass dies zum Standard bei Notebooks wird.


 
Durch moderne Stromsparmethoden ist der Vorteil beim Verbrauch bei den ULV CPUs nichmehr so extrem; erst unter Last verbrauchen sie wirklich erheblich mehr aber der Lastzustand ist nur selten ein Dauerzustand...

Übertakten ist leider seit Sandy Bridge nichtmehr so einfach möglich (bzw. nurnoch über den offiziellen Weg per Turbo); die einzigen mobilen Intel CPUs, die man noch übertakten kann sind die ~1100€ teuren Extreme Editions mit offenem Multiplikator, sie sind aber keine ULV CPUs sondern Quadcores mit 55W TDP...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Wenn es Gaming sein soll muss erst mal eine entspiegelts Display her !

Wenn ja wäre es echt schade wenn nicht da wäre.

Denn mit einer Ivy Bridge ULV und einer AMD oder NV karte würde das Teil echt gute Power haben. Dazu noch eine SSD mit 128GB und DDR3L mit 1866 und die Welt schaut schon echt schicker aus ^^


----------



## Kuschluk (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Ja größer ist besser  wusste damals schon dass 15 -16 zoll besser für mich wären. es wurde ein 17" notebook. tragisch ist in meinen augen vor allem aber die ausstattung der ganzen kisten. warum ist es nicht möglich ein 15 " notebook mit 1300x XXX zu bauen und eine gt 555 mit ddr 5. stattdessen läuft es meist so:

mit wachsemdem preis   gt 540 1300xXXX , dualcore , gt540 quadcore ,  gt 540m  quadcore +fullhd (totaler schwachsinn) , gt 555 3GB ddr3 (noch mehr schwachsinn, lieber 1gb ddr5) +quad + full hd ....  (ob das jetzt alles so stimmt sei dahin gestellt fakt ist der auflösung hinkt die grafikkarte meist dramatisch hinterher und nennt sich dann gaming notebook)

=> notebooks > 1300 euro haben dann auf einmal noch ne dickere graka und zum teil bei 17"    "nur"  1600x900 => ist doch der vernuenftigere weg.

unter 15 " ist denke ich nicht viel mit gaming der bildschirm ist mir so schon zu klein ... die meisten gamer sind 24" aufwärts gewohnt. 

werde jetzt nach langem hin und her zu nem schenker xmg p502 greifen.

Alienware finde ich schon sau hübsch aber wer heute noch für 8gb (2x 4gb) 120 Euro aufpreis verlangt => da kann ich nicht kaufen  

finde es schade dass nur SONY 16" notebooks anbietet => die passen nämlich im vergleich zum 17" notebook in die meisten taschen(vor allem rucksäcke).

Na ja bei mir muss das ding halt mit zur uni und das war mit 17" schon ne qual, gleichzeitig braucht man aber die leistung CAD , photoshop usw ...


PS: Sry ist vielleicht schon zu OT =>  musste aber einfach mal raus ... mich ärgert es egal wann ich ein notebook suche bei notebooksbilliger.de oder sonst wo. nach ner vernuenftigen zusammenstellung bleiben meist weniger als 5 geräte übrig. oft genug ists nur eins oder sogar gar keins...  dabei ist die auswahl anfangs grenzenlos. Im nachhinein ist aber jedes gerät einheitsbrei und eigentlich fuer alles nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## turbosnake (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Würde ich schade finden, da sich zwischen 11"- imho max. 14" das beste Feld für Notebooks befindet.
Alles über 15" ist zu groß zum mitschleppen und alles unter 11" ist einfach viel zu klein um damit vernüftig zu arbeiten.

Aber die Glossy-Panels ist auch so eine totale unsitte.


----------



## Superwip (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



> warum ist es nicht möglich ein 15 " notebook mit 1300x XXX zu bauen und eine gt 555 mit ddr 5.


???



> unter 15 " ist denke ich nicht viel mit gaming der bildschirm ist mir so schon zu klein ... die meisten gamer sind 24" aufwärts gewohnt.


 
Ein Notebook soll vor allem eines sein: *mobil*; für alles andere hat der ernsthafte Gamer sowieso einen Desktop zuhause stehen.



> Alienware finde ich schon sau hübsch aber wer heute noch für 8gb (2x 4gb) 120 Euro aufpreis verlangt => da kann ich nicht kaufen


 
Abgesehen davon, dass du den RAM auch selbst aufrüsten/nachrüsten kannst kann man hier recht gut beim Telefonsupport handeln (!)



> Im nachhinein ist aber jedes gerät einheitsbrei und eigentlich fuer alles nicht zu gebrauchen.


 
Das ist leider wahr. Leider sind exotische Geräte, die versuchen neue Nieschen zu erschließen oft nicht sehr erfolgreich... warum auch immer.



> Alles über 15" ist zu groß zum mitschleppen und alles unter 11" ist einfach viel zu klein um damit vernüftig zu arbeiten.


 
Na ja, unter 11" geht einiges; zum Gelegenheitssurfen, Filme ansehen oder Spielen ist es auf jeden Fall genug, zum ernsthaften "Arbeiten" ist man zwar unter Umständen auf Peripherie angewiesen aber derartige Geräte sind dafür wenigstens wirklich extrem Mobil.



> Aber die Glossy-Panels ist auch so eine totale unsitte.


 
Die meisten (alle?) Clevos gibt es auch mit mattem Display... mal sehen


----------



## Iceananas (23. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Aber mal ehrlich? Gaming auf 11"? Eher ne Nische.

Acer's TimelineX Serie macht z.B. viel mehr Sinn, finde ich zumindest. Mit 13" immer noch klein, aber groß genug um was zu erkennen, schön schlanke Linien und sehr potent und ausdauernd. Leider wurde die Serie etwas verkorkst seit 3830 und co. Ich hoffe die Serie erhält ein Ivy und GPU Update, ich brauch nämlich wieder ein neues NB


----------



## OdlG (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Ich bin einer der Nutzer, die bei einem Laptop nie über 14" gehen (Mobilität!! und Akkulaufzeit). Derzeit nutze ich mein 12" Thinkpad in der Uni und bin unheimlich zufrieden. Lange akkulaufzeiten, extrem helles IPS-Panel mit 1400x1050 Pixeln  Und dank Stifteingabe kann ich auf dem Laptop mitschreiben. Wenn ich für einen ähnlichen Preis ein 11" Gaming Netbook bekomme, dann sage ich immer her damit  kann ja sicherlich auch an meinen 27" das Bild ausgeben und dann ein wenig HighRes surfen etc


----------



## turbosnake (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Na ja, unter 11" geht einiges; zum Gelegenheitssurfen, Filme ansehen oder Spielen ist es auf jeden Fall genug, zum ernsthaften "Arbeiten" ist man zwar unter Umständen auf Peripherie angewiesen aber derartige Geräte sind dafür wenigstens wirklich extrem Mobil.


 
Mag sein das es ausreicht, aber mit 2 Seiten neben einander wird es wirklich einfach eng.
Surfen kann man ja mit den Apps auch aufm Handy mit 4,3", aber bei normale Seiten kommt an die Grenzen.


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Zwei Seiten nebeneinander darstellen ist etwas, auf das ich beim mobilen Gelegenheitsbetrieb zur Not verzichten kann 

Mit meinem 11,5cm/4,5" Sony VAIO VGN UX µPC komme ich jedenfalls sehr gut zurecht; beim Schreiben längerer Texte ist man mit dem zwei-Finger System natürlich im Nachteil und auch die Systemleistung kommt hier und da, vor allem in Spielen an ihre Grenzen (obwohl sie angesichts der Größe und des Alters beeindruckend ist) aber sonst gibt es kaum Einschränkungen.


----------



## Xylezz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Ich würde es sehr schade finden, habe selber für Unterwegs und auf Geschäftsreisen nen M11x R3 hier liegen, geniales Teil!


----------



## optikboom (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Also für mich ist Alienware nix, zu teuer, da greife ich lieber zum selbst konfigurierten XMG.


----------



## Xylezz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Gibt es nen XMG in 11 Zoll mit soner brachialen Akkulaufzeit und der Leistung? nein? wirklich nicht? tja dann bleibt nur Alienware


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



> Gibt es nen XMG in 11 Zoll mit soner brachialen Akkulaufzeit und der Leistung? nein? wirklich nicht? tja dann bleibt nur Alienware  /QUOTE]
> 
> Wenns wahr ist könnte sich der Wind drehen... nicht nur, dass Alienware das M11x vermutlich einstellt, Clevo (und damit MySn) will demnächst (spätestens mit dem Ivy Bridge Start) ein mindestens vergleichbares Gerät auf den Markt bringen
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...x-wird-angeblich-eingestellt.html#post4154266


----------



## Alex555 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Wenns wahr ist könnte sich der Wind drehen... nicht nur, dass Alienware das M11x vermutlich einstellt, Clevo (und damit MySn) will demnächst (spätestens mit dem Ivy Bridge Start) ein mindestens vergleichbares Gerät auf den Markt bringen
> 
> -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...x-wird-angeblich-eingestellt.html#post4154266


 
Ich hoffe dass MYSN auch die Möglichkeit anbietet, alternative WLP aufzutragen, das wäre ein Schritt nach Vorne. 
Wollte MSI nicht eine GT650M (mit GDDR5 ) in ihrer neuen Gaming Serie verwenden? - Dann wäre das 11" Gerät wahrscheinlich nur minimal langsamer als die großen MSI geräte, was schon erstaunlich wäre. 
Ich bin auch gespannt, wie die Preise bei uns in Deutschland aussehen werden, scheint ja selbst wenn man den ungünstigen Fall USD - EUR 1:1 nimmt, relativ preiswert zu sein. Alienware müsste entweder Preise drastisch senken, oder mehr Performance offerieren.


----------



## optikboom (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

@Xylezz, trotzdem finde ich, das die Preise von Alienware übertrieben sind.


----------



## Xylezz (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Beim M11x R3 fand ich ihn um ehrlich zu sein angemessen, ist nunmal was völlig anderes als andere anbieten 

Aber sollte MySN wirklich n 11 Zöller anbieten der auch bei Akkulaufzeit mithalten kann und mehr Leistung hat dann könnt ich mir überlegen mein Alienware zu verkaufen...


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



> Ich hoffe dass MYSN auch die Möglichkeit anbietet, alternative WLP aufzutragen, das wäre ein Schritt nach Vorne.


 
Hm... Hardware mit insgesamt ~60W TDP in einem 11,6" Subnotebook... das ist auf jeden Fall ein Thermischer Grenzgang und erfordert ein aufwendiges und durchdachtes Kühlsystem; würde mich wundern, wenn man hier bei der WLP spart.

Aber wer weil, ich hab schon anderes erlebt ^^



> Ich bin auch gespannt, wie die Preise bei uns in Deutschland aussehen werden, scheint ja selbst wenn man den ungünstigen Fall USD - EUR 1:1 nimmt, relativ preiswert zu sein. Alienware müsste entweder Preise drastisch senken, oder mehr Performance offerieren.


 
Na ja, sooo toll ist das Angebot auch wieder nicht; für die angepriesenen 794,43$ (US üblich ohne Mehrwertsteuer!) bekommt man:

-Core i5 2450M
-GT 650 (LV Version mit GDDR 3)
-8GiB DDR3
-500GB HDD
-kein W-LAN (!)
-kein OS

Das M11x gibt es ab 799€- zwar nur mit einem i3 (aber ein ULV Modell; ob dieser als solcher ein Vorteil oder Nachteil ist ist zwar umstritten, jedenfalls sind ULV CPUs teurer.) und 4GiB RAM, dafür aber inkl. Steuer und mit W-LAN und Win7


----------



## Lan_Party (24. April 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:
			
		

> @Xylezz, trotzdem finde ich, das die Preise von Alienware übertrieben sind.



Sind sie auch!
Soweit ich weis ist ihn den pcs kingston value ram verbaut und der Aufpreis an ram ist Naja viel zu groß! Dazu sind eigene Mainboards verbaut. Ein User hier wollte seinen ram aufstocken. HW siehe Satz vorher.


----------



## Alex555 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Hm... Hardware mit insgesamt ~60W TDP in einem 11,6" Subnotebook... das ist auf jeden Fall ein Thermischer Grenzgang und erfordert ein aufwendiges und durchdachtes Kühlsystem; würde mich wundern, wenn man hier bei der WLP spart.
> 
> Aber wer weil, ich hab schon anderes erlebt ^^
> 
> ...


 
stimmt, die Mehrwertsteuergeschichte vergesse ich gerne. Für das M11x zahlt man im Max Konfiguration über 1000€ , das ist schon happig, aber am telefon kann man immer gut handeln! Also Performance mäßig sind die ULV CPUs ganz klar hinten dran, aber AKKU Laufzeit und Wärme sprechen klar für die ULVs. Die GT 650M ist halt massig schneller als die 540M, so dass dort auch schon wieder performance fehlt. 
Also ich wenn ein M11x hätte würde es auf keinen Fall verkaufen, das M11x ist ein tolles Notebook


----------



## Superwip (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



> Für das M11x zahlt man im Max Konfiguration über 1000€


 
Würde mich wundern, wenn das Clevo mit Vollausstattung viel weniger als 1500€ kostet...



> Die GT 650M ist halt massig schneller als die 540M


 
Dazwischen liegt auch gut ein Jahr Entwicklungszeit, eine neue Architektur und eine neue Strukturgröße



> Also ich wenn ein M11x hätte würde es auf keinen Fall verkaufen, das M11x ist ein tolles Notebook


 
Das stimmt- hoffentlich bleibt es das auch


----------



## Alex555 (24. April 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*



Superwip schrieb:


> Würde mich wundern, wenn das Clevo mit Vollausstattung viel weniger als 1500€ kostet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sollte das Clevo tatsächlich 1500€ kosten, bräuchte AW sich gar nicht zurückziehen - weshalb auch? 400€ Differenz ( M11x max Konfiguration) wäre genug Ersparnis, so dass das m11x immer noch lukrativ wäre. Daher hoffe ich dass du Recht hast


----------



## Alex555 (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

update: Das Clevo W110er ist nun auch in Deutschland zu kaufen: (mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG A102 ADVANCED Gaming Notebook 29.5cm (11.6") )
Die Basiskonfiguration kostet 749€, somit wird das M11x wohl erledigt sein...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Größer = Besser? Alienware M11x wird angeblich eingestellt*

Schade das es nur Glare Displays gibt.

Aber die Upgradepreise sehen mir fair aus.

Und einen Witz von Akkulaufzeit: 4,5 Std. Also so für mich nicht intressant-
Hier steht das mit der Akkulaufzeiut:http://www.notebookjournal.de/news/xmg-a102--neuer-11-6-zoll-gamer-jetzt-auch-von-schenker-nkjs-4524

Ich mache zu dem Schenker mal eine User News.


----------

